# إزالة الأوكسجين كيماويا من مياه تغذية المراجل



## kadhim ali (9 فبراير 2010)

إزالة الأوكسجين كيماويا من مياه تغذية المراجل

الأوكسجين العدو الأول لأنظمة البويلرات ومعادنها وأكثر المياه المغذية للمرجل غنية بالأوكسجين والتي تهاجم المعدن في حال التشغيل مع درجات الحرارة او تحمل مع المياه المكتثفة 
إزالة الأوكسجين من المياه المغذية بطريقة الطرد الفيزياوي او الميكانيكي او بالمعاملة الكيماوية حيث يجب ان نصل بكل طريقة لتخليص المياه من الأوكسجين المذاب وان عملية طرد الأوكسجين كيماويا تحتاج الى عملية طرد كاملة 
اتصال الماء بالهواء(( والذي يحوي على 21% أوكسجين و78% نتروجين)) ولكون الماء مذيب عام فان الأوكسجين يكون مذابا بالماء وحوالي 9 أجزاء بالمليون من الأوكسجين تذوب بالماء في درجة حرارة الغرفة او الظروف القياسية وعند درجات الحرارة العالية يقل ذوبان الأوكسجين . 
اما الأوكسجين الحر ممكن ان يؤكسد ويهاجم المعدن او يذهب مع البخار في عمليات التشغيل 
ومعظم الأوكسجين ممكن ان يزال بطريقة ميكانيكية او فيزيائية بطريقة التسخين والتنفيس heat and venting وحسب الجدول أدناه 
*O2 REDUCED TO PPM*
*T((0 F))*
*P((pis))*
*Type*
*O.5-1.0*
*160-210*
*ATMOS.*
*OPEN HEATER*
*0.04*
*215-250*
*1-1.5*
*DEAERATING HEATER*
*O.OO7 OR LESS*
*215-250*
*1-1.5*
*DEAERATING*​ ان تقليل النسبة للأوكسجين الى 0.005PPM  ليس كافيا وهنا يجب تفعيل الطرق الكيماوية لتقليلها 
كيفية عمل الطرق الكيمياوية
يستخدم سلفات الصوديوم Na2SO3  والهيدرازين وهي من المواد الشائعة والناجحة لمثل هكذا عمليات وبشكل بسيط يتفاعل المركبان كالتالي 
2Na2SO3+O2=====2Na2SO4------------1
N2H4 + O2==== 2H2O + N2 GAS-----------2
ولكون دخول الأوكسجين مذابا في الماء فهو يتحد مع مكونات التآكل (Fe2O3,CuO,etc))  اكاسيد الحديد كمثال عليها والتي لا يمكن إزالتها بطريقة الدايريتور ممكن ان تسبب التآكل في مساحات انتقال الحرارة للبويلر والتفاعل ممكن ان يذهب بالاتجاه التالي 
4Fe2O3 + Fe====3Fe3o4-------3
وهنا نلاحظ الحديد يؤخذ من معدن البويلر ك اوكسيد الحديدوز وتحول الى اوكسيد الحديد المغناطيسي هنا يأتي دور سلفات الصديوم والهيرازين حيث يعمل على عدم او تقليل حدوث هذا التفاعل (تفاعل اكسده الحديد)) كما يلي 
Na2SO3 + 3Fe2O3====2Fe3O4 + Na2SO4--------4
N2H4 + 6Fe3O4 + N2 GAS +H2O-------5
حيث يتفاعل الهيدرازين مع منتجات التآكل كما في المعادلة رقم 5 وأيضا كما تفاعله مع الأوكسجين في المعادلة رقم 2
وكما ان كميات من الأوكسجين تزال بصورة غير مباشرة كما في 6
2Fe3O4 + O2====6FeO3----------6
في بداية التشغيل نحتاج ضخ كميات كبيرة من الهيدرازين للمنظومة الى ان نصل الكمية المطلوبة والمعادلة لكمية الأوكسجين وبعدها تبدأ الجذور بالتكافؤ وتعرف هذه بالتحاليل المتواصلة 
مقارنة السلفات مع الهييدرازين 
هناك مواصفات عامة ومقارنة لاختيار الأفضل للعمل ومنها 
المواصفة الفيزيائية السلفات باودر جاف في بعض الأحيان كروي الشكل وسهل الحمل وسلامة العمل به والهيرازين سائل عديم اللون خطر ويسبب حروق جلدية
تفاعلاتها السلفات يتفاعل بسرعة كبيرة مع الاوكسجين بدرجات الحرارة الاعتيادية عكس الهيدازين بطيء التفاعل يكتما تفاعلة بدرجة 400 فرنهنهايت 
الاستقرارية كلاهما يتكسر في درجات الحرارة العالية والتركيز,, السلفات على شكل DIOXIDEOR HYDROGEN SULFIDE  والهيرازين الى الامونيا 
السيطرة المختبرية 
السلفات سهلة التحليل الموقعي ولا تحتاج الى أجهزة معقدة بعكس الهيرازين يحتاج الى مختبر 
أضافه الى ما تقدم فان الهيدرازين مناسب جدا للتطبيقات ذات الضغوط العالية للبويلرات والسلفات ضعيف الاستعمال بسبب تفاعله بدرجات الحرارة الاعتيادية كلا المركبين يستخدم في عماليات الحفظ للخزانات الرطبة 
تغذية وسيطرة طارد الأوكسجين
كلا المركبين يضخان الى المياه المغذية بصورة مستمرة ويجب تحديد نقاط الضخ بحيث قبل تغذية المرجل او في الدايريتور عند بدأ التشغيل يضخ الهيدازين ضعف الكمية فمثلا الأوكسجين 0.007 ملغم/لتر المفروض كمية الهيدازين 0.014 ملغم/لتر وتنتهي حال استقرار كمية الهيدازين وعادة الكميات الموصى بها هي 0.05- و0.1 ملغم باللتر 
ضخ السلفات يحدد نظريا ب 8 ملغم باللتر تعادل 1ملغم من الأوكسجين الجدول ادناه يمثل مستوى السلفيت في درجات مختلفة من الضغط 
SULFITE RANGE PPM AS SO3​OPERATING PRESSURE PSI​30-60​150​30-40​300​20-30​600​10-15​900​5-10​1200​3-7​1500​2-3​1800​ في النهاية إزالة الأوكسجين كليا من المياه المغذية ضروري جدا لحماية البويلر من التاكل وكلا المركبين المذكورين آنفا لهما تطبيقات واسعة بسبب تفاعلاتهما السريعة ويجب الاستمرار بالإضافة طالما التشغيل مستمر للحفاظ على على المنظومة من التآكل نسئلكم الدعاء وان بقيت الحياة ساستمر بكتابة محاضرات او تقارير عن معالجة المياه في استخدامات المراجل انشاء الله ولو ارى المهتمين بها قله


----------



## kadhim ali (9 فبراير 2010)

*جدوال التقرير*

اعتذر عن الجدوال حيث لم تضهر بصورة صحيحة واليكم الجدول الاول مرافقا
​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا للمعلومات القيمة ولكن للتصحيح ان المادة المستخدمة هي صوديوم سلفايت وليس سلفات حيث ان التفاعل مع الاكسجين يحولها الى سلفات الصوديوم
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## abu elwan (10 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## kadhim ali (11 فبراير 2010)

اخي نبيل شكرا لانتباه حضرتكم ,,واشكرك على التصحيح بودي ان تكون حلقة نقاش ماوضيع البويلرات وانا على استعداد للمناقشة وللاجابة ان قدرني الله وانا قررت اعد سلسله متكاملة من التقارير حول هذا الموضوع قدر امكاني


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
وانا مستعد لمناقشة اي موضوع حول البويلرات من الصفر الى 100 المعالجة والتشغيل والغسيل الكيميائي
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## weswes (6 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم في البداية على المعلومات القيمة وهذا طبعا ما تعودناه منكم على الدوام، وارجو منكم طرح موضوع غسيل الغلايات Boilers ذات الضغط المتوسط (45 بار) سواء كان غسيل قبل التشغيل لاول مرة او غسيل بعد فترة التوقف
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود كمياء (7 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
شكرا بشمهندس كاظم وننتظر منك المزيد فى المنتدى


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 مارس 2010)

*غسيل الغلايات*

السلام عليكم
الاخ weswes موضوع الغسيل الكيميائي للغلايات موجود في مشاركاتي السابقة افتح الملف المرفق
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## ابوفهد الشمري11 (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خير على هذا الطرح الطيب بما له من اهميه حيث ان الاوكسجين يسبب كثير من الخسائر للمصانع الانتاجيه وخاصة مصانع البتروكيماويات ..
ووفقك الله ..​


----------



## weswes (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي نبيل عواد وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود كمياء (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
نرجو من المهندسين الكرام شرح معالجة الغلايات بالتفصيل حيث انى مبتدا فى المجال
وشكرااا


----------



## محمود كمياء (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من المهندس نبيل والمهندس كاظم ان يوضحوا كيفية حساب المواد المضافة والجرعات المستخدمة
وارجو الحساب بمثال توضيحى ولو بفرض الارقام

وجزاكم اللة عنا خيراا


----------



## النمر الحليم (8 مايو 2010)

يعطيك العافية وشكرا


----------



## Mohamed Badran (12 مايو 2010)

محمود كمياء قال:


> السلام عليكم
> نرجو من المهندسين الكرام شرح معالجة الغلايات بالتفصيل حيث انى مبتدا فى المجال
> وشكرااا


 
وأنا أضم صوتى لطلب الاستاذ محمود
لانه فعلا موضوع مهم جدا


----------



## ashashash (26 مايو 2010)

شكر علي الموضوع القيم وعندي استفسار :
اريدمعرفة النسب الصحيحة للمواد الكميائية التي توضع في مياه الغلايات خاصة [FONT=&quot]كربونات الصوديوم[/FONT] و
[FONT=&quot](sodium sulfite)[/FONT]


----------



## eng.zahid (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة ... ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## م باسل وردان (29 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك شكرا والله يعطيك العافية عالموضوع الجميل
والشكر والتقدير ايضا للاخ نبيل ايضا والله يبارك فيك


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (30 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لكم علي الموضوع


----------



## fadhel95 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

سؤال: ما هو الحد المسموح به من total iron في الغلايا علما" ان الضغط التشغيلي 5 بار ومن نوع fire tube ؟


----------



## haider2012 (6 مارس 2013)

شكرا على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## ahmed appas7 (8 مارس 2013)

ايضا احب اضيف انه يطلق على هؤلاء (الصوديوم سلفايت و الهيدرازين) O2 Escavengers اى مصيده الاوكسجين 
تحياتى ل م نبيل على تصحيح الصوديوم سلفايت - و كنا نستخدمه اخيرا ك Catalysed Sodium 
Sulfaitte
حيث انه اضافه كاتاليست له يزيد من جوده التفاعل


----------



## mahmoud france (15 سبتمبر 2014)

ما هي نسبة سلفيت الصوديوم المضافه ل تنك تغذيه سعته 1000 لتر يغذي غلايه بخاريه 4 طن تعمل حتى 7.5 بار ؟؟


----------

